# What did you expect from the vaccines?



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Currently listening to this, I'm 4/5 songs in so far and really enjoying it

:thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

The one song I've heard, which must be the single as it's on Radio 1, seems ok - it's quite a jolly, bouncy tune and I like the melody but the drum pattern in the verse makes it seem very rushed.

Or am I over-complicating it?! :lol:


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Post break-up sex I'd imagine. Thats quite a fast loud tune compared to the rest of the album, seems a bit slower.


----------

